# 2016 Photo of the Year (voting)



## snowbear (Jan 14, 2017)

Best of luck to our POTM winners.  Voting closes in seven days.

1. _Green Turtle_ by @Raj_55555  (January 2016)






2. _Snowy Owl relocation_ by @MSnowy  (February 2016)








3. _Gary A., Post #42 from Exposure_  (March 2016)





4. _Like Honey From A Bee_ by @oldhippy  (April 2016)





5. _Cedar Waxwing_ by @coastalconn  (May 2016)





6. _Veins_ by @Tuna  (June 2016)





7. _Boom_ by @manny212  (July 2016)





8. _Midnight Dreaming_ by @DScience  (August 2016)





9. _Growth_ by @telephotodreams  (September 2016)





10. _Lady Barbet_ by @Donde  (October 2016)





11. _The Majesty of the Shepherd_ by @thereyougo!  (November 2016)





12. _Public Still Life_ by @limr (December 2016)


----------



## pjaye (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow. Such talent in this group.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2017)

Can I vote for all of 'em?  I'm really torn...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 14, 2017)

A very tough choice.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 15, 2017)

wow.. Proud to even be a part of such grand images!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 15, 2017)

They are all fantastic but I am drawn to one image the most.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 15, 2017)

Lots of talent showcased here!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2017)

Vote bump!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2017)

The link was messed up


----------

